# Ziva's Big Little Life



## MaureenM

She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Bwilson

Happy Belated Birthday Ziva. She is beautiful and you must be so proud of her.


----------



## Ljilly28

She is lovely- funny baby girl with all four paws off the ground. The last photo is my favorite. She looks fantastic.


----------



## solinvictus

Beautiful Ziva. Happy Birthday! I think Ziva is telling you that life is filled with joy so how could she keep her paws planted on the ground. She wants to fly through life.


----------



## OutWest

I'd been wondering how Ziva was doing...Happy Birthday to the lovely lively girl. 

I love the story about her pooping on the floor at the show...


----------



## DanaRuns

Lol! Well, it was pretty embarrassing, cleaning up poop with the photographer and the other dogs standing there. :uhoh:

Hey Kathleen, how is your new property coming, and how are the dogs doing? We are still looking; now farther north in Mendocino and Humboldt. Just so many things to balance. There is no perfect property.


----------



## Bentman2

Haha, just look at them and say " the silly bitch does not know any better". Ziva is totally awesome, just like Mr Gibbs. Congrats on her performance. :wavey:


----------



## lhowemt

She is sooo pretty!


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva came home from her handlers today. Yay!  Here she is just chillin' in the park this afternoon.

Today is the first day we've had all our dogs back together in a long time. And guess what? Ziva is coming into season. So it looks like we're going to have to ship Gibbs off for a while.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Belated Happy 1st Birthday to Ziva, she's really beautiful!


----------



## GoldenMum

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## JordanWalker

Ziva is such a beautiful girl. I smile when I read that she pooped on the floor after the shot. I also had that experience with my Max. He popped right after taking a picture, good thing we were not at a show.


----------



## Driggsy

She's beautiful, and I love the spunkiness that comes through in her pictures. Go Ziva!


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva, all nice and clean, after her bath this morning. She loves baths. She didn't want to get off the table! Lol!


----------



## OutWest

She's really a gorgeous girl. So much bigger now than the plump-bellied puppy in the first photo.


----------



## kwhit

Wow...she's gorgeous!


----------



## DanaRuns

OutWest said:


> She's really a gorgeous girl. So much bigger now than the plump-bellied puppy in the first photo.


This photo?










I love that photo!    But she sure has grown up fast! It's crazy. :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## cubbysan

She is a cutie!


----------



## Ljilly28

Happiest Birthday- you are gorgeous!


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> This photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that photo!    But she sure has grown up fast! It's crazy. :bowl::bowl::bowl:


Yes that's the one I meant... She has mischief in her eyes, LOL.


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva and Gibbs at Camp Schultz, getting ready to go to the Thanksgiving shows in Yuma, AZ. They haven't seen each other in a month, and they are happy to be back together.


----------



## DanaRuns

From top to bottom: Ziva, Isabelle and Dave. That chair attracts dogs whenever anyone sits in it.


----------



## kwhit

I can't believe how much Dave and Lucy look alike.  

Is he quirky, too?


----------



## DanaRuns

kwhit said:


> I can't believe how much Dave and Lucy look alike.
> 
> Is he quirky, too?


Except that Lucy is a LOT cuter.  Dave looks like Lucy if someone plugged her tail into an electrical socket and then ran over her with a bike. 

Dave is too weird to be called quirky. He is a rescue, who was a feral dog before we got him, and it took three years before he would even let me pet him. Yeah, he's definitely quirky.


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva in a show in Yuma, AZ the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## DanaRuns

This is just to document her progress, so I can look back when she's old. The wild, wacky and wonderful Ziva, yesterday at the Shorline dog shows in Costa Mesa, CA, in the winners ring. Here she has settled down enough to go in a straight line for 25 feet, for once.  Photos can't show it, but she moves like a dream, and I love watching her.


----------



## lhowemt

DanaRuns said:


> Photos can't show it, but she moves like a dream, and I love watching her.


Video!!!!!!


----------



## Melakat

She is beautiful!


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva loves Daniel "Boone" Magee.


----------



## Ljilly28

Love the photos- she does seem to be in love in that last one.


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva, then and now.

Ziva's breeder just sent me this photo of her. She looks like she's maybe 5 weeks old. She's adorable, but you can see she had mischief on her mind even back then. 










And here she is recently, at 12 months old.


----------



## Ljilly28

She is a beauty now and then


----------



## lhowemt

What a face!


----------



## Wendy427

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs and Ziva 1st Canine Chronicle ad. Didn't even know they were going to do this! Not the photos I would have chosen. I think these are the worst ones they could have used. Lol!  But hey, they are in an ad. Go figure.


----------



## Ljilly28

Wow that is incredibly cool! I love looking at the ads, especially of the new stars coming out and the older ones retiring.


----------



## DanaRuns

Just for my own record-keeping as Ziva grows:

She sustained a rights wrist injury 1/1/15. We took x-rays, nothing horrible, just will take time to heal. On 1/17/15 she was finally able to show again. Here she is in Ventura.


----------



## golfgal

Yikes. Just saw the ad photo very cool. Does she have a cool story to go with the wrist injury?


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva got her first show win last Saturday, and I'm super proud of her. She won Winners Bitch and Best of Winners (and a highly coveted "major" win) at a pretty big dog show competing with around 60 other Goldens. I just got her first "win" photo, and I'm posting it here so I can see it in the future, when I look back many years from now and go, "Remember Ziva's first win? Wasn't that so fun?"


----------



## OutWest

She's so pretty and you must be very proud of her. I guess she got over being a Wild Thing in the ring!


----------



## DanaRuns

OutWest said:


> I guess she got over being a Wild Thing in the ring!


Not really! On Facebook, her handler marveled at the photo, saying "Look, all four feet are on the ground!"  She still has plenty of, um, "spirit."


----------



## DanaRuns

Yay Ziva! Ziva went Winners Bitch, Best of Winners and Best of Opposite Sex to Freedom today for her 2nd major, from the 12-18 puppy class! Woohoo!



















That's two wins so far, in two weekends, constituting two majors, two best of winners and one best of opposite sex for this little girl.


----------



## SheetsSM

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing her progress


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and Ziva!
She's really beautiful.


----------



## DanaRuns

(I hope the official win photo doesn't have her right rear leg forward like this. It makes her look like a GSD!)


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> (I hope the official win photo doesn't have her right rear leg forward like this. It makes her look like a GSD!)


I bet she was thinking, "Aced that!"


----------



## DanaRuns

Dang. I tried to edit the above post to add this photo, but it's too late, so I'm adding Ziva's official win photo here, just so I have it for posterity. I hope to look back when she's old (or gone) and enjoy these things.


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva is out on the road, at dog shows with her handlers. Freedom's owner, Toyomi Tsumura, was nice enough to take this picture of Ziva and send it to me today. I love Ziva's face and expression! And I miss her!


----------



## Harleysmum

That's a great shot. You must miss them when they are on the road. But great when they come home - like children at boarding school!


----------



## Tennyson

***ziva 2016***


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva as a teeny weenie little 8-week old puppy, and today at 18 mos., boing Best of Opposite Sex from the classes (for the second time).

*Then...*










*Now...*


----------



## goldenewbie

She is beautiful! and what a beautiful picture!


----------



## bellas

She's absolutely stunning. Wow!


----------



## DanaRuns

My latest photo of Ziva (graciously taken and given to me by Toyomi Tsumura, owner of "Freedom"). I think she looks really pretty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful girl, great photo!


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva is a brand new champion show dog! Hooray! arty2: :heartbeat :dblthumb2 arty: :You_Rock_ :headbang2 :greenboun :yipee: :yes: :squintdan :woot2: :banana: :jamming: :rockon: :appl: :agree: :burnout: :drummer: :artydude

Good job, Ziva! She did it with two majors at 13 mos. old, five Best of Winners and four Best Opposites. Not bad for an 18-month old wild child.

Here is her official win photo the day she finished her championship, going Winners Bitch and Best of Opposite Sex to Freedom (#1 Golden in USA) to finish her championship.










And one from a week before, also going Best Opposite.










I'm so proud of this girl! 










Now it's on to putting a Working Certificate and/or Junior Hunter title on her.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Pretty side gait...


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> Ziva is a brand new champion show dog! Hooray! arty2: :heartbeat :dblthumb2 arty: :You_Rock_ :headbang2 :greenboun :yipee: :yes: :squintdan :woot2: :banana: :jamming: :rockon: :appl: :agree: :burnout: :drummer: :artydude
> 
> Good job, Ziva! She did it with two majors at 13 mos. old, five Best of Winners and four Best Opposites. Not bad for an 18-month old wild child.
> 
> Here is her official win photo the day she finished her championship, going Winners Bitch and Best of Opposite Sex to Freedom (#1 Golden in USA) to finish her championship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one from a week before, also going Best Opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so proud of this girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's on to putting a Working Certificate and/or Junior Hunter title on her.


Yay, Ziva! She sounds like a terrific foundation bitch to me. I believe you said she would be that. She's beautiful and seems smart, too. Good girl!


----------



## DanaRuns

OutWest said:


> Yay, Ziva! She sounds like a terrific foundation bitch to me. I believe you said she would be that. She's beautiful and seems smart, too. Good girl!


Thank you!  And yes, she's our foundation bitch. We couldn't be more pleased with how she is turning out. She's just 19 months old now, so she has a long time before we can breed her. So, we'll do some other things in the meantime.


----------



## Eowyn

DanaRuns said:


> Good job, Ziva! She did it with two majors at 13 mos. old, five Best of Winners and four Best Opposites. Not bad for an 18-month old wild child.


Ha Ha! I totally misread _wild child_ and thought it said _with child_ and I was freaking out going, "Oh Dana, WHAT HAPPENED? Tell me she didn't get pregnant out with a handler! I know you wouldn't breed her underage intentionally." I'm glad I just misread it. 

Congratulations on the championship!


----------



## DanaRuns

Eowyn said:


> Ha Ha! I totally misread _wild child_ and thought it said _with child_ and I was freaking out going, "Oh Dana, WHAT HAPPENED? Tell me she didn't get pregnant out with a handler! I know you wouldn't breed her underage intentionally." I'm glad I just misread it.
> 
> Congratulations on the championship!


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DanaRuns

I haven't posted any photos of Ziva in a long time. But today I'm very excited! Ziva has been home since she got her championship, and yesterday we sent her out to show for her first time as a "special," competing against the other champions. We were reluctant, because we didn't think she was anywhere near ready to compete with champions and grand champions twice her age. But we sent her to Colorado to compete in a specialty show with 154 Golden Retriever entries, including some of the heavy hitters in the breed. She's still just 21 months old, so we didn't expect her to do anything, just wanted her to get her feet wet as a champion.

But today, in her very first day out as a special, she went BOSS (Best of Opposite Sex at a Specialty show) and she's not even two years old! It's a Darn Big Deal to win at a specialty show this big. There were 54 other females that she defeated, and more males than that entered, too. The only dog that she didn't beat was Freedom (#1 dog in the country, two years in a row), and I am told that the judge pulled Freedom and Ziva out into the middle of the ring to compare them for the top prize, and had the two of them move around the ring and free stack for examination. I was told that the judge was trying to decide which one was going to win the whole show. No way! Freedom ended up getting the top prize (as he almost always does), but Ziva got the next highest honor! This was a 5-point major, the biggest win possible in the dog show world.

Here's a snapshot someone graciously sent me!










I'm so excited! Especially since I wasn't expecting her to do _anything._.

Great day. I'm posting this so I can look back and remember, years from now.

:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Harleysmum

Congratulations Dana - that is HUGE HUGE HUGE.


----------



## Jamm

Wow!! Congratulations... that's amazing!!


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> I haven't posted any photos of Ziva in a long time. But today I'm very excited! Ziva has been home since she got her championship, and yesterday we sent her out to show for her first time as a "special," competing against the other champions. And we sent her to Colorado, to compete in a specialty show with 154 Golden Retriever entries, including many of the heavy hitters in the breed. She's still just 21 months old, so we didn't expect her to do anything, just wanted her to get her feet wet as a champion.
> 
> But today, in her very first day out as a special, she went BOSS (Best of Opposite Sex at a Specialty show) still before hitting two years old! There were 54 other females that she beat, and as many males entered, too. The only dog that she didn't beat was Freedom (#1 dog in the country, two years in a row), and I am told that the judge pulled Freedom and Ziva out into the middle of the ring to compare them for the top prize. Freedom got the top prize (as he almost always does), but Ziva got the next highest honor! This was a 5-point major, the biggest win possible in the dog show world.
> 
> Here's a snapshot someone graciously sent me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited! Especially since I wasn't expecting her to do _anything._.
> 
> Great day. I'm posting this so I can look back and remember, years from now.
> 
> :artydude:artydude:artydude


Congratulations to Ziva and you both. She's going to make quite a foundation bitch for you.


----------



## DanaRuns

Thank you, ladies! I'm still over the moon. Getting a 5-point major win as a champion in a big specialty show is a big deal no matter when it's done, and for Ziva to do it her first day out is so special. We are fortunate and blessed. It's one of those lightning strike days. 

Tomorrow it's back to real life again...unless she does it again tomorrow!  _(Dana, don't even think like that!)_


----------



## DanaRuns

OutWest said:


> Congratulations to Ziva and you both. She's going to make quite a foundation bitch for you.


Oh, I hope so! She's a great girl, but at 21 months old she has had only one season. Now we are hoping she waits until she is two before coming into season, so we can get her clearances and breed her. Otherwise, if she comes in before two, it looks like we will be in for a very long wait. And if she doesn't come in at all...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, Ziva's beautiful!


----------



## Christen113

Awesome!! Congrats! She really is a gorgeous dog!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Thank you, ladies!

And I just received word that she went BOSS again today, at the 2nd day of the specialty! In two days out she's already almost halfway to her grand championship!

I just received her official win photo from yesterday. Here it is!


----------



## kwhit

WOW!!! That's amazing. 

She's a star...


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva did it again. Two days in a row at the Mile Hi Golden Retriever Club specialty, for another 5-point grand championship specialty major.

Lovin' this!


----------



## Christen113

Congrats!!! How exciting!!!!! She looks fabulous in the photos!


----------



## Eowyn

Woah, she is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## DanaRuns

Anney (K9-Design) just did Ziva's first Canine Chronicle ad, and I love it. The theme is cute, and I love the spy movie design.


----------



## Daisy123

Congrats that ad is cool too!


----------



## alphadude

Congrats! The ad is cool.


----------



## DanaRuns

Happy 2nd birthday Ziva! CH 24kt Esquire's Double Secret Agent Pedigree: MBOSS Am. CH 24kt Esquire's Double Secret Agent aka "The Mangler," aka "The Rocket," aka "*WATCH OUT! INCOMING!!!* I love this girl who lives life at full throttle, packing more living into each hour than many do their whole lives.

*Happy Birthday, Ziva! * :You_Rock_


----------



## kwhit

Happy Birthday, Ziva! Hope you have a wonderful day. arty:


----------



## DanaRuns

kwhit said:


> Happy Birthday, Ziva! Hope you have a wonderful day. arty:


Thanks! She's in Vegas today, probably gambling.


----------



## Eowyn

DanaRuns said:


> Thanks! She's in Vegas today, probably gambling.


But I bet she'll win a few points... lol


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy Birthday gorgeous girl! Hope you get cake ....... and bacon!


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva (GCH CH 24kt Esquire's Double Secret Agent) today at a rainy, wet and cold dog show. Lovely outfit, eh? 










We were going to go to this dog show, but the motorhome broke down, so we didn't. Kind of glad, now!


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> Ziva (GCH CH 24kt Esquire's Double Secret Agent) today at a rainy, wet and cold dog show. Lovely outfit, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were going to go to this dog show, but the motorhome broke down, so we didn't. Kind of glad, now!


But still so pretty.


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva is about to multiply her big little life (we hope). She is coming into season, and we have settled on a boyfriend for her. Pretty handsome boyfriend, if you ask me...



















Fingers crossed that our first breeding will be a good one.


----------



## kwhit

Those puppies will be absolutely stunning!


----------



## DanaRuns

Our little wild child, Ziva, is all grown up. I have often characterized Ziva as a "rocket" or a "missile," and she has always been very high energy, living life full-out. 










But now that her career is essentially over and she is a house dog, recently she has become a complete cuddle bug. She will lie on my lap for hours, just being in contact with me. This was not like her, before, as there was always too much going on for her to be just lying around with me. But something has changed. Either she has just grown up (she's 3 now) and gotten used to being a house dog, or possibly -- just possibly -- she is pregnant. Two weeks ago she was bred to this boy.










We don't know, yet, if it took. I would not be at all surprised if this girl frustrated our attempts to breed her.  But it's not uncommon for pregnant bitches to become a little clingy. But whether it's hormone induced or just growing up, I'm loving our girl becoming a house dog and lying on my lap soaking up the luvin'.

Ziva is entering a new phase of her life, and I am loving it. I don't know if she is, but I sure am.  Whether she's pregnant or just grown up, this is definitely different for her. So I think I'll start posting about her again, to document this new phase. This is Post No. 1 of the continuing adventures of Ziva.


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> Our little wild child, Ziva, is all grown up. I have often characterized Ziva as a "rocket" or a "missile," and she has always been very high energy, living life full-out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now that her career is essentially over and she is a house dog, recently she has become a complete cuddle bug. She will lie on my lap for hours, just being in contact with me. This was not like her, before, as there was always too much going on for her to be just lying around with me. But something has changed. Either she has just grown up (she's 3 now) and gotten used to being a house dog, or possibly -- just possibly -- she is pregnant. Two weeks ago she was bred to this boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know, yet, if it took. I would not be at all surprised if this girl frustrated our attempts to breed her.  But it's not uncommon for pregnant bitches to become a little clingy. But whether it's hormone induced or just growing up, I'm loving our girl becoming a house dog and lying on my lap soaking up the luvin'.
> 
> Ziva is entering a new phase of her life, and I am loving it. I don't know if she is, but I sure am.  Whether she's pregnant or just grown up, this is definitely different for her. So I think I'll start posting about her again, to document this new phase. This is Post No. 1 of the continuing adventures of Ziva.


Maybe it's both... In any case, I will stay tuned to find out which.


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva waking up.










Ziva's special lunch after being bred.










Ziva's boyfriend.


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva (GCH CH 24kt Esquire's Double Secret Agent) with her handler, showing at beautiful Lake Matthews. In a few days an ultrasound will tell us if we're going to have more little Zivas running around.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh, I do hope so! The world can always do with more dogs like Ziva - and Dad isn't so bad, either!


----------



## Harleysmum

This is such an exciting time for you guys!


----------



## DanaRuns

Harleysmum said:


> This is such an exciting time for you guys!


It will be more exciting if she's actually pregnant. Knowing how this girl does everything the hard way, it wouldn't surprise me if she turns out not to be.


----------



## DanaRuns

It worked! Ziva (BOSS GCH 24kt Esquire's Double Secret Agent) is pregnant with Percy babies!  Due around January 11th. Pretty exciting! Her first litter.   

Pedigree: Percy x Ziva


----------



## rooroch

Great news


----------



## OutWest

Best wishes for a safe delivery with many cute pups! I look forward to seeing them down the road a bit.


----------



## kwhit

Oh, wow! The puppies will be gorgeous!!! :smooch:

Wishing Ziva a healthy pregnancy and speedy delivery.


----------



## OutWest

How is Wild Thing doing? She must be getting pretty big by now. Best wishes for a safe delivery and healthy puppies.


----------



## DanaRuns

OutWest said:


> How is Wild Thing doing? She must be getting pretty big by now. Best wishes for a safe delivery and healthy puppies.


Ha!  You remembered her nickname! 

Thanks for asking. She's doing great, but is definitely pregnant, but she's not huge. We expect her to have a smaller size litter (we'll find out how many tomorrow), and her official due date is next Tuesday, January 10th. But it could be a day before or after. Everything's ready. She's not huge, she's just a tank right now.










We're getting very excited now!


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> Ha!  You remembered her nickname!
> 
> Thanks for asking. She's doing great, but is definitely pregnant, but she's not huge. We expect her to have a smaller size litter (we'll find out how many tomorrow), and her official due date is next Tuesday, January 10th. But it could be a day before or after. Everything's ready. She's not huge, she's just a tank right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting very excited now!


Let us know how many buns in her oven tomorrow. I love following the puppy/litter threads.


----------



## DanaRuns

We are on puppy watch! Ziva's temp dropped from 100.9 to 98.0, and she has become a reluctant eater. She's ready to pop those pups!


----------



## LJack

Sending quick, easy and safe whelping vibes your way.


----------



## SheetsSM

how exciting, may she have a quick & uneventful whelping--looking forward to pics!


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> We are on puppy watch! Ziva's temp dropped from 100.9 to 98.0, and she has become a reluctant eater. She's ready to pop those pups!


Best wishes for an uneventful and easy birthing. You go, Ziva!!!! Pop out those pups. :x


----------



## Ljilly28

Did anything happen over night? Wishing Ziva and you an easy time and beautiful babies!


----------



## DanaRuns

Ljilly28 said:


> Did anything happen over night? Wishing Ziva and you an easy time and beautiful babies!


Nothing overnight. Went to the repro vet today. She said Ziva was too tight for the large puppies inside her and recommended a C-section. Ziva is scheduled for her C-section at 4:00 pm today, our time. But that could change if her progesterone isn't low enough. We will know is a couple hours.


----------



## Bentman2

Wow. I am totally uninformed about Golden's and pregnancy, so I did not know dogs had C sections. Best to your girl and her health and the pups health. Praying for a great report.


----------



## nolefan

Sending good karma for a safe delivery and lots of healthy puppies. I had lost track of this thread and was excited to see the updates. That side gait photo of Ziva is gorgeous, she could be a poster.


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, Ziva is at the repro vet for her C-section. Her temp has been 98.0 for about 30 hours, and this morning her progesterone was 0.75, so she's ready. No contractions that we have spotted, but she is off her food and first time mothers like Ziva sometimes try to hide or resist the first baby coming out because they don't know what's going on.

She only has 3 puppies inside, and they are large and her vagina is very tight, and the repro vet thinks we may lose the first pup if we try a natural whelping. So C-section it is. The difficulties from that decision are manageable so long as we have three live puppies and a live, healthy Ziva.

Will post a new celebratory thread when we get the pups home, with photos and a link to our puppy cam. Where is the appropriate place to post such a thread, in the puppy section?


----------



## solinvictus

Good thoughts and prayers for Ziva and pups.


----------



## Pilgrim123

The puppy section would be perfect. We're all looking forward to seeing these pups! With parents like theirs, they will be beautiful.


----------



## kwhit

Sending a ton of good thoughts and hugs to you, Ziva and her pupppies.


----------



## Ljilly28

Hoping all is perfect by now, with happy babies and happy mama. People don't understand how rarely everything goes textbook and how often whelping has a high fear factor before (usually) everything turns out okay. The breeding is spectacular, and I cant wait to see the puppies grow.


----------



## DanaRuns

Ljilly28 said:


> Hoping all is perfect by now, with happy babies and happy mama. People don't understand how rarely everything goes textbook and how often whelping has a high fear factor before (usually) everything turns out okay. The breeding is spectacular, and I cant wait to see the puppies grow.


Babies are doing well; eating, sleeping, peeing/pooping and screaming their fool heads off. Ziva has miraculously become a doting mother over night. The anesthesia has worn off, and her maternal hormones have kicked in. We can breathe a sigh of relief!

Yes, there is a high fear factor! And we were not expecting to do a c-section, so that kind of upped the stress level all of a sudden. But we have a healthy mama and three healthy pups who are all eating well, so this is a wonderful success so far. Now we need to just keep them alive. Lol! With such a small litter, any loss would be devastating.

I started a celebratory thread in the puppy section, and will be adding photos both here and there. And when everything stabilizes, I'll post a link to the puppy cam.


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> Babies are doing well; eating, sleeping, peeing/pooping and screaming their fool heads off. Ziva has miraculously become a doting mother over night. The anesthesia has worn off, and her maternal hormones have kicked in. We can breathe a sigh of relief!
> 
> Yes, there is a high fear factor! And we were not expecting to do a c-section, so that kind of upped the stress level all of a sudden. But we have a healthy mama and three healthy pups who are all eating well, so this is a wonderful success so far. Now we need to just keep them alive. Lol! With such a small litter, any loss would be devastating.
> 
> I started a celebratory thread in the puppy section, and will be adding photos both here and there. And when everything stabilizes, I'll post a link to the puppy cam.


When you commented that it was expected to be a small litter I wondered if it would be hard on her. So often with small litters, the infants have space to grow and spread out and that makes for a difficult delivery for mom. I'm so glad she and pups are doing well! I look forward to pics...


----------



## DanaRuns

OutWest said:


> When you commented that it was expected to be a small litter I wondered if it would be hard on her. So often with small litters, the infants have space to grow and spread out and that makes for a difficult delivery for mom. I'm so glad she and pups are doing well! I look forward to pics...


There is a thread in the puppy forum. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/440634-ziva-had-babies.html


----------



## DanaRuns

Ziva's three puppies, left to right: Latte, Espresso (the girl) and little Cappuccino. 

:--heart: :--heart: :--heart:


----------

